# Best veil for loader work?



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I love my loader and being able to move bees around. I also love my Mann Lake Pollinator jacket. But the two don't go together at all. Very poor visibility to operate loader. 

What do ya'll wear when running loader?

Johnny


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the Dadant tulle veil.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I would get your crew to smoke them better and simply unzip your veil!!! When I was a kid I worked for a hand load beekeeper and they made us smoke the bees 3 times before touching the bees to move them. Same concept for us when we move bees now. Smoke ahead of the forklift.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

babybee said:


> I would get your crew to smoke them better and simply unzip your veil!!! When I was a kid I worked for a hand load beekeeper and they made us smoke the bees 3 times before touching the bees to move them. Same concept for us when we move bees now. Smoke ahead of the forklift.


Nothing nicer than conditions where a veil isn't needed but certainly you would agree that there are situations where a veil is pretty much mandatory. With a tulle veil all you really need to do is have it around your neck and if needed it takes just a few seconds to snap it over your helmet. Until you try them you just can't appreciate the visibility advantages a tulle veil gives you in addition to being lighter and cooler compared to a zip over hood set up.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

jim lyon said:


> I like the Dadant tulle veil.



Yep or homemade, then you can have one of those big gardeners hats when it's 110 and no shade.

Secret handshake


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyer Jim said:


> Yep or homemade,


HOMEMADE...... me thinks Gentry? Jim


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

The best veil for loading bees is having the fog blowing in from SF at 20 mph or harder. Nothing keeps a pile of grumpy ladles at bay like a gail force wet and white blanket.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe you should get a different loader. What kind do you have?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Swinger 1K. Nothing wrong with loader, just hard to see behind you looking thru hood of jacket.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I have that problem when loading my Bobcat on my trailer, especially when it's dark.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been using the Dadant Excelsior veil. It's pretty open with good vision. I have a sun helmet and a full brim hard hat for it. The hard hat works well at night as you can attach a headlamp to it.


----------

